# 01 beetle..security alarm goes off randomly



## maz52 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a 01 vw beetle, 2.0L gas, manual windows, with 25K miles. The alarm system goes off randomly at any time.
As a test, I sat in car, closed all doors with the switch blade remote key. Both doors lock. When I open the driver door and/or passenger door with the car off, the alarm goes off.
Is this a problem with the door lock module assembly? Is so, how do I pinpoint which door the door lock may be causing the problem? Or is there more potential problem areas to look into?


----------



## vwman18 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: 01 beetle..security alarm goes off randomly (maz52)*

Has it been raining heavily when this happens? My wife's beetle recently had the same problem after hurricane Wilma came through. The 3rd brake light had leaked some water inside the hatch and ran down into the latch assembly and shorted out the "open hatch" sensor. No permanent damage, but something to watch for. We'll be replacing the brake light seal soon.


----------



## maz52 (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't say that it only happens in wet weather, but I will check the 3rd brake light latch area for evidence of water seepage.
Did you see any water seeage on your car when you investigated the latch area?


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: 01 beetle..security alarm goes off randomly (maz52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maz52* »_As a test, I sat in car, closed all doors with the switch blade remote key. Both doors lock. When I open the driver door and/or passenger door with the car off, the alarm goes off.
Am I understanding this? You sit in the car, set the alarm with the remote, open the door, and the alarm goes off? This is a "problem"?
Well, sorry, but.....duh! 
Does the alarm go off for no reason, say, while you're eating dinner, or in a store? Now, _this_ could be a problem. Sitting in it, arming it, then opening a door is "not" a problem.


----------



## vwman18 (Feb 16, 2001)

You can't really see much unless you take the trim piece off. There was some water there.


----------



## silverspoiler (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwman18)*

Your problem is in the door sensor on the driver's side. 
My car does the same thing, although I haven' replaced the sensor yet- I just know that when the doors lock themselves, I have to unlock them with the remote before getting out of the car.
You can find more info at;
http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...alarm
And also some DIY guides at;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1015107
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835863
The guides are for Golfs/Jettas, but the problems are the same in the Bettle.


----------



## maz52 (Nov 12, 2005)

Is there a way to determine if its the driver or passenger side lock module? I do notice that the driver side lock makes a louder noise than the passenger side when locked from the inside.


----------

